# Grand Session In Tulsa Oklahoma



## cbdub405 (May 18, 2014)

Any brothers here from Oklahoma going to the Grand Session up in Tulsa Oklahoma May30th ????

I was raised March 15th 2014 
This will be my first cant wait to met and netwrk with all the Freemason brothers... #SMIB 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (May 18, 2014)

Live In tulsa, but will be gone for training in okc, plus I'm just a FC.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (May 18, 2014)

How u enjoying ur travels so far bro????

U will be a mm in no time just enjoy the degrees... I was raised March 15th 2014 it was a long ride but it was worth all the studying   


#MasterMason 
~March 15th 2014~
Brother Marlon Thomas
FairView Lodge #205 District#9
Prince Hall FreeMason PHA


----------



## jjjjjggggg (May 18, 2014)

It's been awesome. I could probably turn in my lecture now but I have had so much training this month. But it's given me the opportunity to visit other lodges. One of the really cools things about the craft is that no matter where you go you can find brothers, and the places I've gone the brothers treated me like I was already a long time brother.

Plus if you make it up to tulsa you are going to be in for a treat. All the brothers and lodges up here are great.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (May 19, 2014)

I have not got to visit any lodges yet but i have a few take i will be visiting in the following month or two... Yea i love the craft now i have ran into a handfull of brothers in public and they where very cool people... I been told to try and make it to alot of the events to netwrk shake hands and met other traveling brothers... I got a few out of state trips im taking hopefully i get to check out some other lodges 


#MasterMason 
~March 15th 2014~
Brother Marlon Thomas
FairView Lodge #205 District#9
Prince Hall FreeMason PHA


----------



## cacarter (May 19, 2014)

Tulsa is a great city. Have fun at the Grand Session.  Fat Guy's burgers in downtown next to the ballpark is a great place to eat.  Try the flavored ketchups.


----------



## dfreybur (May 19, 2014)

A question about PHA recognition in Oklahoma in case anyone knows the story -

For quite some time the MWPHAGLofOK has been recognized by many/most US GLs.  It's not in the list of PHA jurisdictions recognized by UGLE though.  I found that strange when I looked it up.  Is it just a matter of that recognition request having fallen through the cracks and it needs to be requested again?

It would not be the only falling through the cracks.  I looked up my mother jurisdiction GLofCA and they forgot to request mutual recognition with PHA Delaware and New Hampshire.  There are bound to be plenty of other examples.  It will take years for it all to settle out.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 3, 2014)

It is actually quite common that there are gaps in requesting recognition.  It may not be a "forgot" as much as a "why bother?"  
Further, recognition may or may not come with rights of visitation.


----------



## rgarner (Jun 4, 2014)

I attended the 122nd Annual Communication for the MWPHGLoOK, for the 1st time; I absolutely enjoyed myself.  I'm from Pyramid Lodge #69, District 1, Tulsa, OK

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (Jun 4, 2014)

I heard it was a great event..hate I missed out..I will make it for sure next year 

Brother Marlon Thomas
#MasterMason Raised March 15th 2014
#FairViewLodge205 Oklahoma City,Oklahoma
Prince Hall FreeMason #PHA District #9


----------

